# Beginner looking for help!!



## Kumailrizvi818 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Hey I am new to pigeon keeping an i have still not yet made a loft. i live in a very woodsie area and was wondering if trees above the loft and around it would affect any aspect of the birds flying.*


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome I just built my loft this past summer and I am also surrounded by trees. I have white homers and they seem to have adjusted well to the trees no problems at all. I have seen them evade hawks by diviing in between the trees and then going high above them. They also seem do go low a few laps when coming in as if to see if any hawks are sitting in the trees waiting to pounce. I was worried at first because of the trees being so close and surrounding the loft but so far knock on wood no problem at all. Good luck with your loft it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Kumailrizvi818 (Dec 3, 2013)

thank youu


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The problem with the trees is cooper hawks live and ambush from them..so that can be a problem IF you get one of those at your loft, they would ambush when they tried to trap back in because of cover of the tree he can sneak up on them. but pigeons are pretty adaptable. I would say if you want to race with a club then NO, trees would not help you. if you are just flying for fun then experiment with the trees if they are not good for the birds then cut some down. Another problem is trees keep things shaded..pigeons like sunshine and lots of it and the loft is healthier if it is dry and has sun coming in, the loft aviarys should face south to get as much sun as possible, without sun droppings stay wet longer its colder and the birds are not as happy when they can't sunbath to boost their vitamin D3 to stay healthy.


----------

